# Colonoscopy at age 19?



## Mags4477 (Feb 4, 2003)

I am only 19 years old (20 at the end of February) and have been dealing with what seems to be the symptoms of IBS for about 5 years. My doctor tells me that IBS is probably what I have, and says the colonoscopy is the only thing left to do to rule out anything else. Everyone who has had one says that the procedure itself isn't bad. But, is it necessary? I mean, it is highly unlikely for them to find cancer in someone my age, right? I just wish there was something more they could do for me. I feel lost in my own body. I can't even enjoy my life. All I think about ALL THE TIME is my gut and when the next attack is going to be. The only thing the doctor gave me was an antispasmotic drug, which seems to do very little. At least for the pain. Any suggestions!?!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'd go w/ what you doctor tells you. I had a colonoscopy at 18 and although it wasn't the most comfortable thing I've ever done it really was necessary to rule out all other stuff. Your doctor needs to rule out narrowing of your intestines, and ulcers along the colon and intestine walls. All this stuff can be symptoms for Ulcerative Colitis and Chrons Disease, which would require different meds than IBS ones. So I don't think he's giving you the colonoscopy just to look for cancer which is very rare in people our age. Bascially the colonoscopy is just one more thing we all have to go through so that we can finally get the right meds. It only takes a little while and its worth it in the end.







Good luck!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey there. I am 17 and I am having a colonoscapy and a few other tests on Feb. 14. The Dr. wants to rule out chrones (there are a lot of male teens in my area with it he says). That is usually why they test young people. Good luck!!!


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi MagsI had a Colonoscopy at 19 too, I am 21 now. I think u should have it done, just to be on the safe side







. I dont think u would have anything serious, but it is good to know for sure.And they arent to bad, just embarrassing lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

I am 19, and had a barium enema about a year ago to confirm my diagnosis. Not really sure why they wanted an enema when it seems most here had colonoscopies, but I guess the ruling out is an important thing to do. Honestly, I was over the embarassment and willing to do ANYTHING to get my life back. My doctor of 10 years was not helping, so I found someone else who was more understanding of my problem and willing to work with me. Good luck. MAKO172


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

I had a barium enema when I was 16 (I'm 22 now). My brother had uncerative colitis until his colon was removed, so he has had plenty of colonoscopies from the time he was 17 onwards.


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

I think it's your call whether you should get a colonoscopy or not. If it would make you feel better, then go for it, but it is an expensive test etc. It's very unlikely that you have colon cancer, and with Crohn's/Ulcerative colitis, 99% of the time you'd have something to definitely point to that diagnosis before a c-scope, like anemia, fevers, positive for blood in stool, high white cell count, or high SED rate. And a few other things. But if your insurance covers it or you can afford it, and it would really make you feel better... like I said it's your call.Kate


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i had a sigmoidoscopy, this tube thing down my nose (i cant remember the name), and upper and lower GIs because they thought i had crohns and everything was inconclusive.. until they did the colonoscopy, after that crohn's was ruled out. i think it's important to have these tests done. i was being medicated for crohn's disease and treated as though i had it, until they did the scope. i think it was a good thing. i no longer had to take unnessesary medications- which was a big plus.they did give me twilight sedation for the scope.. it didn't knock me out, but it did make me forget the procedure. apparently i tried kicking my doctor! afterwards i felt very, very gassy and bloated. i think i was 17 when i had all of this done.


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

I got my colonoscopy at 18, the day before I moved into college. Go with it. It's not half as bad. The only bad part is the prep. I was going from 4pm-10am. WHew . . .I had an amnesia and a narcotic to knock me out. Don't remember a thing. I guess I was singing to my GI about the ass invaders coming. Funny stuff.You'll get a better peace of mind too. They can rule out Chron's UC, microscopic colitis, C-Diff, and cancer. Trust me, it needs to be done. You learn what you have and start treatment, and then start getting your life back together.


----------

